# comment transférer tout le contenu de mon ipod sans itunes



## nyozeka (8 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
Mon PC sur lequel j'avais toutes mes bibliothèques Itunes vient de tomber en panne. Donc je n'ai plus les fichiers car je n'ai pas fait de sauvegarde!!! (oui je sais c'est pas malin!!!) On parle quand même de plus de 15 gigas de musique....Peux-t'on récupérer les données d'un Ipod touch et d'un Iphone sans tout formater quand je vais l'installer sur le nouvel ordi??

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Sly54 (8 Juin 2010)

Senuti semble faire l'unanimité.
Autrement d'autres logiciels (Mac ou PC) par exemple indiqués là ou là


----------



## nyozeka (9 Juin 2010)

Merci pour cette réponse rapide!! Je vais essayer dès demain!


----------



## fervex (9 Juin 2010)

Salut, je me poe la même question que toi.
Imposible de trouver un logiciel gratuit pour transférer toute la musique de mon Ipod Touch 2G sur mon pc mais rien à faire...


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juin 2010)

As tu été voir les liens que j'indiquais juste au dessus ?


----------

